# Citizen Blue Angels Website



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So I've had a 1st Gen Navihawk Blue Angels (JN0040) for a few years now and love it. I lusted after it when I was younger and finally got one and was content with that.

Then my lovely wife just gifted me a Nighthawk Blue Angels (BJ7006-56L) for Christmas, apparently she got it for a song from a colleague from work who won it in a raffle and knew I was into watches.

Anyway, whilst I was content with just one, now that I've got two, I have to have them all. It's a sickness, I know. But I'm probably not alone in this community. To aid me in my quest, I've built a little website onto which I've begun collecting as much info about the Citizen Blue Angels collection. I started doing it in an Excel spreadsheet and figured it would be easier to do it as a website, and it means others could find the info as well if they are searching.

If anyone would like to take a look, it's available at Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive ? Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive It's not the prettiest thing, but I knocked it up in a day so there's that.

If anyone does visit and finds any info that's incorrect or missing, please let me know and I'll update it. I plan to add a page for each of the watches as I acquire them, giving further info on the model and my impressions, but that will take a lot more time.

Many thanks to Skyhawk818 for all the work they did in this thread, it was my jumping off point and an invaluable resource: https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/cit...-guide-everything-you-wanted-more-477077.html

Cheers!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh dear. Things were bad enough for me with the Citizen BA watches as it was - you’ve just made it a whole lot worse. :-d Thanks for the effort.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

I just commenced a bit of a deep dive into these and your website has been simply invaluable! Thank you very much. Great stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

sticky said:


> Oh dear. Things were bad enough for me with the Citizen BA watches as it was - you've just made it a whole lot worse. :-d Thanks for the effort.


Yeah I wasn't even looking at any others until one literally dropped into my lap, and then when I dived back in it was bad. Real bad! At least it's not a vintage Rolex Sub addiction


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

nkwatchy said:


> I just commenced a bit of a deep dive into these and your website has been simply invaluable! Thank you very much. Great stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You're welcome, but I'm only building off the work of others. Make sure to take a look at the thread I linked to above, so much good info in there.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

geosta said:


> Yeah I wasn't even looking at any others until one literally dropped into my lap, and then when I dived back in it was bad. Real bad! At least it's not a vintage Rolex Sub addiction


Just got a tracking update to say that number 3 will be arriving on the 2nd Jan.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Visit your site and it was quite impressive. Looking forward to your future updates on the site. Just keep us posted - maybe by updating this thread.|>


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Visit your site and it was quite impressive. Looking forward to your future updates on the site. Just keep us posted - maybe by updating this thread.|>


Many thanks, and I'll definitely keep updating here. I've added a link on the site to direct people to this thread if they have any additional info/corrections.


----------



## WeirdG (Jan 5, 2015)

A lot of those Blue Angels models also have Red Arrows equivalents. Looks good bud. Was curious to see what other Blue Angels models existed, besides the ones I see on Amazon and eBay. I'm fascinated by the Blue Angels and Red Arrows watches, but don't own any. I actually bought my bro the AT8020-54L this past Christmas and fell in love with the design and features. I really wanted the Red Arrows equivalent with strap (AT8060-09E), but couldn't find one for a reasonable price because they're discontinued now.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes there is a lot of cross-over with the Red Arrows models, although I haven't seen many of the newer versions I must admit. Getting you hands on the older models can be a challenge. You might be able to pick up the bracelet version (AT8060-50E) a bit easier and then just purchase the strap from Citizen (59-S52683) and swap it out.


----------



## _Dunc_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Geosta - this thread and your website prompted to actually bother registering rather than just lurking.

I'm on the same journey you are, except for Red Arrows editions. As with the BAs, Citizen's info is non-existent, and it's a case of trawling forums, ebay, and google images trying to find them all... like Pokémon for grown men who should know better.

Anyhow, if you wanted to inc the Red Arrows as well, he's the model numbers I've found so far;

??????-??? - Nighthawk - early generation. Rare.

JY8059-57E - Skyhawk AT - unlimited. Lozenge pushers
JY8039-54E - Navihawk AT - Numbered 5000 Pieces
JY8040-55E - Navihawk AT - Numbered 1000 Pieces, display box inc Sunglasses
JY8059-57E - Skyhawk AT - Unlimited edition
JY8079-76E - Skyhawk AT - Numbered 9999 Pieces, display box with model Hawk

JY0110-55E - Skyhawk AT - unlimited edition, titanium
JY0100-08E - Skyhawk AT - unlimited edition (black leather, black bezel)
JY0100-59E - Skyhawk AT - as above, metal bracelet

[Got] CB0149-53E - World Time Perpetual - Numbered 1000 Pieces, titanium, display box
CB5008-82E - World Time Perpetual - unlimited, display box w plaque

BY0104-51E - 50 Seasons edition, Numbered 1000 pieces. Helmet display box

[Got] AT4008-51F - Numbered 500 pieces. Perpetual Chrono. Display box with cufflinks
[Got] AT4120-51E - AT Chrono bracelet. H.Samuel only

AT8060-50E - AT Chrono, bracelet, recently discontinued
AT8060-09E - As above, leather strap.
CA0080-53E - Chrono. Bracelet. Current
CA0080-03E - Chrono. Leather strap. Current


----------



## 3366carlos (May 20, 2018)

You da man.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

_Dunc_ said:


> Hi Geosta - this thread and your website prompted to actually bother registering rather than just lurking.
> 
> I'm on the same journey you are, except for Red Arrows editions. As with the BAs, Citizen's info is non-existent, and it's a case of trawling forums, ebay, and google images trying to find them all... like Pokémon for grown men who should know better.


I'd be happy to build a page for these models and add it to the site, the bit that took me the longest was collecting the best images each model available so if you'd like to do that for me and email them to geosta at hotmail.com I'll set it up. The higher the resolution the better.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I know I should fly the flag and all that and get Red Arrows watches but the BA series are just so good looking that I’m unable to resist.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

sticky said:


> I know I should fly the flag and all that and get Red Arrows watches but the BA series are just so good looking that I'm unable to resist.


I'm just glad that our display team, the RAAF Roulettes, don't have a watch cause the name sucks!


----------



## _Dunc_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Geosta

I'll begin to piece the photos together. Three of them I can photo from my own collection.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info and images Dunc, the page is up, have a look and let me know if there's anything incorrect. Red Arrows ? Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive


----------



## _Dunc_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Looking good Geosta.


You could include the Blue Impulse, Thunderbirds, and Esquadrilha da Fumaca editions - again, these more or less matched the Blue Angels, but don't seem to have gone much past the 2nd Gen Navihawks.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated to include the new wall clock highlighted in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/review-citizen-cc2030-blue-angels-wall-clock-5150525.html

Thanks to GaryK30 for the tip.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated to include a detailed review of the First Gen Skyhawk. I'd be really interested for feedback on this page, I'm planning on doing a page for each of the watches so I'd love to know what people think before going ahead with the rest of them.

Direct link here: Navihawk - JN0040-58L/JN0040-07L - 1st Generation - Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Geo, I found the review very interesting so I for one would be up for more.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Many thanks Sticky. Any feedback in terms of content/photos? My hat goes off to people who do these things all the time, they take forever and it's really hard to know what people are going to be interested in.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

geosta said:


> Many thanks Sticky. Any feedback in terms of content/photos? My hat goes off to people who do these things all the time, they take forever and it's really hard to know what people are going to be interested in.


It struck just the right note for me. You may want to consider loosing the cushions in future pics as I found the distracted me from the watch slightly.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Sticky, appreciate the feedback. Yeah the cushion wasn't great, I've ordered a clear acrylic display stand to take the rest of the photos on, will hopefully be much better.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

_Dunc_ said:


> Looking good Geosta.
> 
> You could include the Blue Impulse, Thunderbirds, and Esquadrilha da Fumaca editions - again, these more or less matched the Blue Angels, but don't seem to have gone much past the 2nd Gen Navihawks.


I second this, and will help you on your way, there are still a few Blue Impulse models for sale:








CC7015-63E［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


シチズン腕時計オフィシャルサイトです。PROMASTER() CC7015-63E はこちらです。



citizen.jp












CB5001-65A［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


シチズン腕時計オフィシャルサイトです。PROMASTER() CB5001-65A はこちらです。



citizen.jp





Discontinued models:
https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/citizen blue impulse?translationType=1









And here is my Blue Angels watch for you ;-)


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I didn't get a notification. Anyway, I love your watch, is that a special edition? 

I'll hopefully have some free time over the next month so I'll get the other pages up as soon as I can. Question is, do I do a separate menu for each of the flight groups (like I've done with the Red Arrows) or do I put them all together into "Other Squadrons" or something like that. I doesn't make much difference in terms of time to make the pages.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

No worries, we can't all spam the Citizen forum like I do ;-) I'd personally do one page for Blue Impulse and one for Other Squadrons, because the Blue Impulse keeps getting new models.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

That seems like an eminently sensible position to take


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so I had some time on a really dull Zoom meeting today, the Blue Impulse page is up. If you want to take a look and see if I've missed anything or made any glaring mistakes. I couldn't find the proper model number of 2nd Gen Skyhawk, nor a good stock image. Check it out here: Blue Impulse - Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Haha there was no need to credit little old me. But the page is a good start anyway! As for glaring mistakes... "Many of the Blue Angels models are also made in the livery and colours of the *Blue Impluse*, the aerobatics display team of the Japan Air Self-Defense Force."

Maybe you can steal this image from the web to show the caseback of the C650 model. I will dig for the official model code some time soon.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Did some digging on the JDM models, hold on to your butt.

These were available in 2001.










And these appeared in 2003.










Looks like you've got some work to do ;-)


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow thanks for those! Yes, apparently I do, thankfully lots of boring Zooms coming up


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Watch Tanaka used to take very nice pictures of JDM watches, the company is long gone but their website is somehow still up:
シチズン　プロマスター　ＳＫＹ　ＰＭＫ６５−２１４２


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

I must say whilst I'm not a massive fan of the blue/black scheme of that watch, I absolutely love that bracelet!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

The JDM U600 Skyhawk Blue Angels is the PMV65-2261.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I just ordered one of these from Yahoo Japan. It should be here in two weeks


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> I just ordered one of these from Yahoo Japan. It should be here in two weeks


No you didn't, that is a JY0050-55L ;-p


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to have to do a whole new page for the JDM's aren't I  

That's one for the Christmas holidays I think


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Pic dump


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Wrong pic on my previous post, I edited it to show the actual PMV65-2261 that's coming Sorry 'bout that
This OG clasp says it all!


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks CPM, they are some very sexy shots.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just received this for under the tree. Couldn't resist!


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I bought one for my office, haven't managed to get it up on the wall yet. I was very impressed with the quality


----------



## Matcoman (Jul 8, 2015)

Good morning, great job on the website very informative thank you, going to get expensive


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Matcoman, the way I rationalise it to myself is "At least it's Citizen's and not Rolex's"


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Shouldn't that be "At least it's Citizens and not Breitlings"? You know about the Breitling Blue Angels watches, right?

And there is also an IWC Blue Angels watch: IWC - Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition "Blue Angels" | Time and Watches | The watch blog

And this microbrand makes one too, don't know if it is licensed though: Review - Aquatico Blue Angels Pilot Watch | Microbrand Watch World


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

You are indeed correct CPM


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

I've updated the site to include the new Blue Angels and Blue Impulse models, and added a page for other models such as the Thunderbirds. If anyone knows of other demonstration/aerobatics team models that need to be included please let me know.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> I've updated the site to include the new Blue Angels and Blue Impulse models, and added a page for other models such as the Thunderbirds. If anyone knows of other demonstration/aerobatics team models that need to be included please let me know.





geosta said:


> Thanks Wolfsatz, definitely to be added to my site. Think I'm going to have to have a page for these one/two shot models.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

FAM and Snowbirds added, from memory there might have been a Brazilian one? Maybe?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> FAM and Snowbirds added, from memory there might have been a Brazilian one? Maybe?


Well to my surprise there is no Frecce Tricolori watch, whilst Citizen Italy is known for its specials. That team picked Breitling.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@geosta You are awesome! You're doing a great job

Why not put my "Blue Impulse" up here CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have looked at your site. it looks good. There is one missing

This is the JY8098-04L. It is a BA model with the blue leather strap. I am not sure if this was limited edition like the U600 model with the blue strap









Citizen (JY8098-04L) Men's Blue Angels Skyhawk AT Crocodile Print Strap Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen (JY8098-04L) Men's Blue Angels Skyhawk AT Crocodile Print Strap Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I also think you should break the 4th gen up

The 4th generation should only have the JY8098-04L, JY8097-58L and JY8058-50L

The current models of the Skyhawk BA (JY8078-01L and JY8101-52L are 5th generation models and bring back the 22mm lugged case.

The BA Navihawk should get its space separate from the Skyhawk models


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

And what about the JDM models that I posted? ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just a photo for fun: PMV65-2261


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll sort through this later, but appreciate the feedback.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

aafanatic said:


> @geosta You are awesome! You're doing a great job
> 
> Why not put my "Blue Impulse" up here CC7014-63E (#260-500)


Already got the CC7015-63E up on the Blue Impulse page, is yours the same?


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> I have looked at your site. it looks good. There is one missing
> 
> This is the JY8098-04L. It is a BA model with the blue leather strap. I am not sure if this was limited edition like the U600 model with the blue strap
> 
> ...


The only reference I can find to that model is on Chinese knockoff sites, are you sure it's genuine?


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> I also think you should break the 4th gen up
> 
> The 4th generation should only have the JY8098-04L, JY8097-58L and JY8058-50L
> 
> ...


It has become a bit unwieldy but as I say at the top of the page, I've based the gen's on the movement and the model codes (1st: JY00, 2nd: JR30, 3rd: JY00, 4th: JY80 (except the JY8101-52L obviously). These are obviously my classifications, based off the work of Skyhawk818 back in their thread in 2010. There's nothing official from Citizen as far as I know.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Right, I've added the Blue dial Thunderbirds model and all the EDF (Brazilian) models I could find.

I'm thinking it's probably worthwhile doing a separate page for the JDM models, particularly given them spread across different collections. That will have to come later, have other stuff to do this week.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> Right, I've added the Blue dial Thunderbirds model and all the EDF (Brazilian) models I could find.
> 
> I'm thinking it's probably worthwhile doing a separate page for the JDM models, particularly given them spread across different collections. That will have to come later, have other stuff to do this week.


It was just a friendly reminder, no pressure ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

geosta said:


> Already got the CC7015-63E up on the Blue Impulse page, is yours the same?


@geosta You are doing an amazing job I was just putting a picture of a Blue Impulse in this thread to dress it up a little. Not suggesting that your BA mecca is lacking anything


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @geosta You are doing an amazing job I was just putting a picture of a Blue Impulse in this thread to dress it up a little. Not suggesting that your BA mecca is lacking anything


He was referring to your typo "701*4*" which caused a bit of confusion ;-)


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks @aafanatic, if you'd like to take some more photos and provide a detailed write-up of the watch and your experience with it I would be happy to include it on the site. See Navihawk - JN0040-58L/JN0040-07L - 1st Generation - Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive for what I intend to do for all my watches (once I find the time of course!)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

geosta said:


> Thanks @aafanatic, if you'd like to take some more photos and provide a detailed write-up of the watch and your experience with it I would be happy to include it on the site. See Navihawk - JN0040-58L/JN0040-07L - 1st Generation - Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive for what I intend to do for all my watches (once I find the time of course!)


Wow! That's an awesome write up Good work


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I see you added my post and pics of the Skyhawk Snowbirds model.

Feel free to use my pics of this watch on your site. I would not just add the link as WUS could change some perimeter and the post/link could be lost. So if you want to use the pics feel free to. it is a great watch and to me is one of the best looking Skyhawk models to come out


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> I see you added my post and pics of the Skyhawk Snowbirds model.
> 
> Feel free to use my pics of this watch on your site. I would not just add the link as WUS could change some perimeter and the post/link could be lost. So if you want to use the pics feel free to. it is a great watch and to me is one of the best looking Skyhawk models to come out


Many thanks Journeyforce, will do. Which reminds me, I should take a backup of the site


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

This box is pretty fancy!!!








Mens Navihawk Red Arrows LTD ED - JY8040-55E | Market Cross Jewellers


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

That is indeed a very fancy box! Wonder if the shades are any good or just cheap garbage?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> That is indeed a very fancy box! Wonder if the shades are any good or just cheap garbage?


It's a Serengeti Brando Aviator, those are a few hundred bucks by themselves.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Not a bad price then at 600 pounds for the set!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> Not a bad price then at 600 pounds for the set!


If you are looking for shades


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

A Citizen Blue Impulse that is not a Citizen????
★ CITIZEN 腕時計 プロマスター メンズ SS/クロノグラフ/ブルーインパルス 白×ブルー×マルチ　青文字盤 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan!


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

What is that abomination? I never understand why someone would go to the trouble of faking such an inexpensive watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> What is that abomination? I never understand why someone would go to the trouble of faking such an inexpensive watch.


I don't think it's fake though. Laser engraving at this level seems legit, it just seems like it doesn't have Citizen branding for some reason, but the caliber is legit Miyota.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

See I took a close look at the movement and it just didn't seem to be as clean as I would expect for a Miyota but I'll defer to your knowledge on such things. Very weird


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

geosta said:


> What is that abomination? I never understand why someone would go to the trouble of faking such an inexpensive watch.


There fake Casio F91Ws out there. The real deal is like $10-$15. Never underestimate what people will make fakes of.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

geosta said:


> What is that abomination? I never understand why someone would go to the trouble of faking such an inexpensive watch.


I don't think it is a fake or an abomination. It actually looks pretty good. The case back's laser engraving looks like the ones on a USA Market Citizen (we did not get those fancy pants engravings like the Europeans or Asians did on their Citizens) However at least to my eyes, the engraving is a step up from the ones on a USA Market Citizen as it looks crisper.

It does not say Citizen on it but it is a Miyota movement and the dial looks pretty good with the hands lining up. I wonder if this might be some sort of working prototype or a one off creation to show off how it works. It uses the correct movement and looks pretty good so I doubt it is a fake


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> There fake Casio F91Ws out there. The real deal is like $10-$15. Never underestimate what people will make fakes of.


Very true Brandon, it still boggles my mind though. If they are making them, it means someone is buying them, and why anyone would buy them, I just don't understand.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> I don't think it is a fake or an abomination. It actually looks pretty good. The case back's laser engraving looks like the ones on a USA Market Citizen (we did not get those fancy pants engravings like the Europeans or Asians did on their Citizens) However at least to my eyes, the engraving is a step up from the ones on a USA Market Citizen as it looks crisper.
> 
> It does not say Citizen on it but it is a Miyota movement and the dial looks pretty good with the hands lining up. I wonder if this might be some sort of working prototype or a one off creation to show off how it works. It uses the correct movement and looks pretty good so I doubt it is a fake


I agree it's probably not a fake, and I like your idea of a pre-production model. It is the original C600 movement, and it's not that far away from the model they did actually release with the Citizen branding on it (*JN0060-51A*) but I still think its ugly (I'll grant you abomination was probably a bit harsh). The gold-tone bezel (and I'm a two-tone fan!), but more importantly, the silver digi-screen surround. But each to their own. I do like the deployant strap though, I'm almost tempted to buy it just for that as I reckon it would look great on the BA model of the same era (*JN0040-58L*).


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I think it's worth a spot in your collection if it remains under 10k yen. It is certainly rare and unique.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm only collecting BA. I'm only collecting BA. I'm only collecting BA. No matter what CP says, I'm only collecting BA


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you for collecting information on the Blue Angels series.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

TAHAWK said:


> Thank you for collecting information on the Blue Angels series.


You're very welcome Tahawk, hope you find it useful.


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Your site answers questions that are answered nowhere else that I could find.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated to include JY8128-56L.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Posting a photo of my Blue Impulse F990 just to keep this thread Flash

CC7014-63E


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks very schmick @aafanatic


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@geosta what about the JDM Blue Angels ;-)


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

CitizenPromaster said:


> @geosta what about the JDM Blue Angels ;-)


CM If you'd like to put together a list of the model numbers, names, and images, particularly highlighting the differences (if any) from the International models, then I will happily add another page just for those models


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> CM If you'd like to put together a list of the model numbers, names, and images, particularly highlighting the differences (if any) from the International models, then I will happily add another page just for those models


You must work as a manager, delegating your work to others  I already have a pet project (Ti thread) to waste my time on, so no thanks!


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

CitizenPromaster said:


> You must work as a manager, delegating your work to others  I already have a pet project (Ti thread) to waste my time on, so no thanks!


In a previous life, absolutely  But it's not about getting someone else to do my work, its about giving them an opportunity to actively participate in the project and enjoy a sense of ownership of their work


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> In a previous life, absolutely  But it's not about getting someone else to do my work, its about giving them an opportunity to actively participate in the project and enjoy a sense of ownership of their work


Hahaha that's exactly how a manager would sell a boring task to his subordinates 

Where was this opportunity two years ago?


geosta said:


> Wow thanks for those! Yes, apparently I do, thankfully lots of boring Zooms coming up





geosta said:


> I'm going to have to do a whole new page for the JDM's aren't I
> 
> That's one for the Christmas holidays I think


And one year ago?


CitizenPromaster said:


> And what about the JDM models that I posted? ;-)





geosta said:


> Right, I've added the Blue dial Thunderbirds model and all the EDF (Brazilian) models I could find.
> 
> I'm thinking it's probably worthwhile doing a separate page for the JDM models, particularly given them spread across different collections. That will have to come later, have other stuff to do this week.





CitizenPromaster said:


> It was just a friendly reminder, no pressure ;-)


I'm just gonna keep reminding you (like a board member), unless you prefer I don't


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Hahaha that's exactly how a manager would sell a boring task to his subordinates
> 
> Where was this opportunity two years ago?
> 
> ...


CM who are you to use my own words against me! Fake News!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

The JDM version of the U600 Skyhawk is PMV65-2261. This watch is titanium like the international market JY0050-55L but has a sapphire crystal and a bracelet that tapers down from 22mm to 18mm with a hidden micro adjust clasp

The JY8097-58L seems to be an attempt to try to pull a Seiko move by offering a limited edition that is from a previous generation of a watch model line with nothing new and a higher price tag. in the JY8097-58L, they were offering a watch in the previous generation skyhawk case (which had been discontinued in 2018) that was the same specs as the other ones (the first generation to use the U680). That meant mineral crystal. So you have a watch that at $950 MSRP was more then the Titanium versions of the current generation with no sapphire crystal (which the current generation has). It really sucked that with the exception of one model in that first generation Skyhawk that used the U680, none had sapphire crystals.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info JF, I've updated the table with this info, wondering if this is the best way to do it though? Maybe a separate table for JDM models? Or does keeping them with the "normal" models make sense for people looking these things up for the first time? How many JDM BA models are there?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

geosta said:


> Thanks for the info JF, I've updated the table with this info, wondering if this is the best way to do it though? Maybe a separate table for JDM models? Or does keeping them with the "normal" models make sense for people looking these things up for the first time? How many JDM BA models are there?



Just that JDM one I mentioned and they were not made long. Citizen then switched to the same ones as the USA market ones. So unlike the PMV65-2261, all the later ones are the same as the USA market. They may have a different part number but there is nothing special about them in comparison to the looks or features. So there is no point to getting a JDM sold Citizen Skyhawk BA over one from the USA or Australia.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Just that JDM one I mentioned and they were not made long. Citizen then switched to the same ones as the USA market ones. So unlike the PMV65-2261, all the later ones are the same as the USA market. They may have a different part number but there is nothing special about them in comparison to the looks or features. So there is no point to getting a JDM sold Citizen Skyhawk BA over one from the USA or Australia.


Well that makes it easy then doesn't it


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

You guys are really hurting my feelings...



CitizenPromaster said:


> Did some digging on the JDM models, hold on to your butt.
> 
> These were available in 2001.
> 
> ...





CitizenPromaster said:


> The JDM U600 Skyhawk Blue Angels is the PMV65-2261.
> 
> View attachment 15583078





journeyforce said:


> The JDM version of the U600 Skyhawk is PMV65-2261.





geosta said:


> How many JDM BA models are there?





journeyforce said:


> Just that JDM one I mentioned and they were not made long.


There were a few JDM BA models *before* the PMV65-2261, which I've posted for you long ago, but then post #90 happened!

If no one wants to do the additional work (of finding better photos), that's perfectly fine, but please don't say there is only 1 JDM BA model.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

In my case i was only referring to models with the U600 and U680 solar/radio controlled movements. In this case there is only 1 JDM BA model and that is the PMV65-2261 (which had a sapphire crystal and bracelet that both tapered and had a hidden micro-adjustment clasp) and it was not made long before it was replaced with the same BA skyhawks as the US market. (mineral crystal that scratches if you looked at it, bracelet that did not taper and did not have a hidden micro-adjustment clasp (heck the stainless versions did not even have a micro-adjustment at all) ). This is the only JDM model with a U600 or U680 in it. I don't consider a watch with a different model number for a specific region a different model so even if the current BA Skyhawk sold in Japan has a different model number, if it has the exact same specs as the one sold in the USA or Europe then it is not a JDM model


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> I don't consider a watch with a different model number for a specific region a different model so even if the current BA Skyhawk sold in Japan has a different model number, if it has the exact same specs as the one sold in the USA or Europe then it is not a JDM model


That's an interesting question: if it is in all other respects the exact same watch but with a different model number, is it a different watch? Either way, my concern is to try to make the info on the website as complete and as easy to digest as possible. I think I'll update the existing tables with another cell below the same image with the JDM details.

And many thanks CM, I forgot entirely that you had done all that work and I was supposed to do this before. I'm sitting watching a progress bar go across a screen at the moment so I'll get onto now before I get taken away from it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm always here for a friendly reminder ;-)

These days there are international models that usually share the same model number, but until a few years ago there were usually some differences if a watch was given a different model number.

The current BA models sold in Japan do not seem to differ from the versions sold abroad, which is reflected by them no longer having a unique model number if also sold abroad. There are as you know more models available in the US, which makes sense because the Blue Angels are American after all. But the JY8058-50L is out of stock/discontinued in the US, though apparently still available in Japan.


































The new Limited Edition is pretty cool!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

By the way, thanks to @ElGhurafiy 's obsession with C300s, I know that you made a small error, you wrote the yellow one has a U600: Other Editions – Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive (atwebpages.com) 










By the way, he will sell it to you for 90 USD, or maybe even less, he hates this watch.


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks CM - I've updated the 1st Gen table (and now I really want the titanium version, it looks fantastic). I couldn't find any reference to the 2nd gen models in post #31 (PMK65), where did you get that image from?

And thanks for picking up the typo on the EDF page, fixed now.

And no, I'm not going to buy @ElGhurafiy watch, as I've said repeatedly whenever you tempt me with something else, I'm only collecting the BA watches


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Haha I was joking, he wouldn't sell it for 900 USD even.

I found another watch a while back, at Masters in Time, but I wanted to properly identify it first, which I haven't been able to, so here it is:










I don't even recognize the logo from the other editions, so I'm drawing a complete blank.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

geosta said:


> I couldn't find any reference to the 2nd gen models in post #31 (PMK65), where did you get that image from?


I found it on the pretty much inaccessible ancient Citizen Japan website via Archive.org. I can't find any other images either unfortunately.


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

CitizenPromaster said:


> By the way, thanks to @ElGhurafiy 's obsession with C300s, I know that you made a small error, you wrote the yellow one has a U600: Other Editions – Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive (atwebpages.com)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CitizenPromaster said:


> By the way, thanks to @ElGhurafiy 's obsession with C300s, I know that you made a small error, you wrote the yellow one has a U600: Other Editions – Citizen Blue Angels Watches Archive (atwebpages.com)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I would sell it for $90 only for you, but I know that you prefer other models so I have changed my mind.

Good catch and great information as always buddy!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Haha I was joking, he wouldn't sell it for 900 USD even.
> 
> I found another watch a while back, at Masters in Time, but I wanted to properly identify it first, which I haven't been able to, so here it is:
> 
> ...


I don't think it is these guys, but it looks like a yellow plane on the right side?


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

geosta said:


> Thanks CM - I've updated the 1st Gen table (and now I really want the titanium version, it looks fantastic). I couldn't find any reference to the 2nd gen models in post #31 (PMK65), where did you get that image from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Japanese C300 BA model is PME56-2091



This watch comes in titanium with a GMC coating and it was limited to 1000 production units only!



A big thanks to @CitizenPromaster for helping with getting the information!



Getting one is extremely hard, especially one in a good condition! The prices varies around $300 excluding the shipping!



Here are two of mine!


----------

